# All you need to know about Bellator's reality shows starring Randy Couture



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> *The network has picked up 10 episodes of competition series "Fight Master: Bellator MMA" and three of "MMA Rescue," both featuring the Hall of Famer.*
> 
> Spike TV is getting back into the ring with Randy "The Natural" Couture.
> 
> ...


*Source: Hollywood Reporter*


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

sounds good!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

*[Hammer note: AWESOME!]*


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Greg Jackson, Couture, Shamrock and Warren to coach Spike TV Bellator reality show*



> Greg Jackson, Randy Couture, Frank Shamrock and Joe Warren to coach Spike TV Bellator MMA reality show
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/2/5...outure-frank-shamrock-and-joe-warren-to-coach


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I think it will be interesting because of the MMA, but hope it's not exactly the same as TUF (32 man tournament for six-figures). But the chooose everything yourself thing is new:



> Spike TV announced today that mixed martial arts legend Randy Couture has signed on to a multi-year creative partnership that will begin with "Fight Master: Bellator MMA".
> 
> "Fight Master: Bellator MMA" will feature four camps and will look at the harsh realities that go along with the dedication to becoming a world class fighter. Couture will coach opposite Greg Jackson, Frank Shamrock, and Joe Warren as 32 welterweight fighters battle for a spot in a Bellator tournament and a cash prize of $100,000. Bellator announcer Jimmy Smith will host.
> 
> ...












http://www.spike.com/articles/p4bet...th-fight-master-bellator-mma?xrs=synd_twitter


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MMA Rescue: The Blackzilians.

It is a little funny that Randy is gonna go around and show people how to save their gyms when Kampmann and Hierion are pretty much the only guys still left at Xtreme Couture, Forrest might still be there but Chandler left, Gray left, Mir does his own thing so he can be with his kids, Pyle does his own thing, a lot of guys have left.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> MMA Rescue: The Blackzilians.
> 
> It is a little funny that Randy is gonna go around and show people how to save their gyms when Kampmann and Hierion are pretty much the only guys still left at Xtreme Couture, Forrest might still be there but Chandler left, Gray left, Mir does his own thing so he can be with his kids, Pyle does his own thing, a lot of guys have left.


I think they are referring to amateurs and getting new people to start training in the gyms.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

All I want to know is if they're going to show highlights of Lyoto kicking his head off. Every person in the bar jumped when that happened. Ka pow! 

FUN FACT: It only took approximately 27 years for life to imitate art. 

ANOTHER FUN FACT: Keisuke Miyagi was Yoshizo Machida's sensei. 

FINAL FUN FACT: Master Steven Seagal was Keisuke Miyagi's sensei.


----------

